
Almost half of US cellphone calls will be scams by next year, says report - Psrajan
https://www.cnet.com/news/almost-half-of-us-cell-phone-calls-will-be-scams-by-next-year-says-report/
======
burlesona
Feels like I’m there already.

~~~
craftyguy
Exactly. The only way it seems to combat it is to block all calls that are not
from numbers in my contact list. But then I end up with dozens of 2 second
voicemails from random local numbers.

~~~
greenyoda
I've noticed that the number of "local number" scam calls I receive has
dropped sharply (I live in NYC). A few months ago I'd sometimes get several a
day, now it's maybe one every couple of weeks. Maybe as more people learn
about the scam and it gets less effective, the scammers move on to other
things.

